# Penn State Extension Meat Goat Online course



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone taken it? I searched the archives but didn't find any feedback.

http://extension.psu.edu/courses/meat-goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No never have....sounds interesting though........ :thumb:


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

That does sound very interesting. I am almost half tempted to try it.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

i thought about it last winter, and i think im going to do it this year.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I wish I could take that course! Maybe I willset monies aside and take it later. Souinds like a good course!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

I looked into it then went with a course from Langston U. in Oklahoma.
This course took me 6 weeks and aprox 50 hrs to complete, lots to learn. And you get a certificate and credits. I have learned a great deal as they are a committed goat research facility. 
http://www2.luresext.edu/index.htm


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

How much did the Langston course cost?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

Langston is free through an Ag Grant.
I have passed the course but I am still going through the material since there are so many appendixes and pages, I think you could easily spend 100 hours learning about goats on this site.
Penn State didn't look very deep, more of an overview, but I haven't taken their course so can't say for sure.
I can say that I have learned more in the last 6 weeks than in the last 6 years about goats. :shades:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I am also taking the Langston University course. I just started it 2 weeks ago, but I have already learned a lot.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I'll go for the free Langston course!


----------

